# Worth the trouble?



## torpedo (Dec 5, 2012)

1st let me say, I'm a total newbie to bows. I shot a recurve back 20yrs ago in the Boy Scouts, but thats it. Please forgive my ignorance if its apparent.

I picked up this bow today off of Craigslist thinking I might be able to get it back to working condition and use it for learning/targets/ and ultimately, bowfishing. It was only $10 so if it doesnt work its not a big deal.

Is it worth the trouble to try and get this one operational? I was thinking maybe restringing it would be around $60-100 and I would at least know the strings are good instead of spending $100-150 on another used bow and having to replace them down the road. Is there other considerations that I'm not thinking of? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/*****pedo/bow1.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/*****pedo/bow2.jpg


----------



## markland (Dec 5, 2012)

As long as the cables are good your only looking at less then $20 to restring and setup that bow, then add another $100-150 for your bowfishing kit and your good to go.  Big thing is whether you can get the draw weight down low enough and if the draw length fits you.  Better to be short then long and you do not need more then 50# to shoot fish with.  Most bows will go 15# or more less weight then peak when you back them off.


----------



## torpedo (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a 32" bow. I have no idea how to measure my draw length of anything like that. The pulleys/cams/wheels or whatever they're called look to have 3 settings for the string. Its a Bear Black/Mag if that helps.


----------



## markland (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not a 32in bow, but if the draw length is 32in then you better be about 6'8" or it is going to be way long for you.  Average draw lengths for most people are in the 28-29in range.
The wheels have 3 slots for 3in of draw length adjustment typically going up or down 1in from the middle position which is the draw length marked on the lower limb of the bow.


----------



## markland (Dec 5, 2012)

If so you and too long for you that riser is used to make "warf" recurve bows and you could easily get rid of it to the right person.
If you need help I am at the Muzzy plant here in Cartersville and would be willing to check it out and find a string for it, we still have some here.


----------



## torpedo (Dec 5, 2012)

markland said:


> It's not a 32in bow, but if the draw length is 32in then you better be about 6'8" or it is going to be way long for you.  Average draw lengths for most people are in the 28-29in range.
> The wheels have 3 slots for 3in of draw length adjustment typically going up or down 1in from the middle position which is the draw length marked on the lower limb of the bow.



LOL - I just saw the 32" marked on it. No idea what it meant. 

It actually says 'AMO Compound String Length 32"'

I see the 3 holes on the wheels and A-B-C marked on the metal brackets that mate the wheels to the bow. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## markland (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah that would be your string length still not sure on the actual bow length, but they came with 4 different cams/wheels that covered from 23-31in of draw length and a 15# weight adjustment range.  The draw length range and peak weight should be on a sticker on the bottom limb where you got the string length from.  Good luck and offer still stands.


----------



## torpedo (Dec 16, 2012)

final update - i took it to a local archery school that also has a repair shop and had them look at it. They told me the type of attachment for the cable is no longer made and to find the parts and rebuild it I would be better off buying something else. 

Oh well... only $10 lost.


----------



## markland (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh yeah I noticed in your pic again that the steel cable is broke so yes I would agree, not worth the time or money to rebuild it, but as I said the riser is worth something to the right person.


----------



## torpedo (Dec 17, 2012)

If you know anyone or think you might meet someone that needs it they can have it. It would do me a favor of getting it out of my way.


----------



## markland (Dec 17, 2012)

I know some guys that convert those risers over to make recurves out of and would appreciate it, just let me know if you ever get to Cartersville and will be glad to take you on a tour of the Muzzy plant while you are here.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 17, 2012)

I would Warf the riser it would make a fine recurve or longbow depending on which limbs you use


----------



## torpedo (Dec 17, 2012)

markland said:


> I know some guys that convert those risers over to make recurves out of and would appreciate it, just let me know if you ever get to Cartersville and will be glad to take you on a tour of the Muzzy plant while you are here.



Will Do! That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would warf it and use the cheapest 50 lb limbs I could get, make a flemish twist string and get a screw in metal drum bow fishing reel and arrow kit and you will be set up for less than buying another bow then setting it up. Also less to go wrong with a long bow or recurve.


----------

